# Amplificadores de guitarra que dejan de sonar



## Genan (Nov 14, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Tengo un grupo de música en el que toco el bajo. Pero el caso es que el guitarrista se ha cargado dos amplificador en una semana. A ver si alguien me puede decir por qué puede pasar esto... Os cuento.

En un ensayo estaba éste en medio de un solo cuando de repente el amplificador deja de sonar y empieza a oler a quemado, sin embargo el amplificador seguía encendido, el fusible bien y todo. Se trata de un Peavy Clasic 30 a válvulas.

Unos días después le dejaron otro amplificador y otra vez en medio de un solo va y empiezan a oirse unos chasquidos y justo después va y deja de sonar. El amplificador encendido, con el fusible bien. Ésta vez no olía a quemado ni nada. Éste amplificador era un Marshall que ya no se fabrica a válvulas también.

Alguien sabe por qué puede pasar ésto? A ver si se va a ir cargando un amplificador tras otro por algo que esté haciendo mal


----------



## pirufio (Nov 16, 2008)

amigo, puede ser problema de algun pedal o multiefectos q utilize (aunque lo dudo), para es mi pura casualidad, saludos


----------



## Genan (Nov 17, 2008)

El único pedal que utiliza es un Ibanez TubeScreamer. Dudo mucho que sea por culpa de eso...

El primer amplificador que se fastidió al parecer fue porque una válvula provocó un cortocirccuito y se quemó una resistencia. Cómo puede pasar esto?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 17, 2008)

¿Revisaste el enchufe de la pared?
¿Ese amplificador era lo único conectado ahí?


----------



## Genan (Nov 17, 2008)

Pues no he revisado el enchufe de la pared, pero en él también está enchufado mi amplificador de bajo y el equipo de voces, y ambos siguen bien...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 17, 2008)

De todas formas, no dejes de revisar el enchufe. Descartá eso como origen del problema.

El Classic30 es un valvular puro de principios de los 90. Es casi seguro que tenga válvulas nuevas, lo que las hace (en general) un poco menos resistentes que las de los años 60. Sería interesante saber qué válvula fue la que murió y qué resistencia fue la que se quemó.
Con el Marshall... Si es un modelo que ya no se fabrica, debe ser un aparato de varios años. No sería raro que algo le fallara. De todas formas: si no salió olor a quemado, es bueno.
Como te dijeron ya, no descartes todavía la casualidad como fuente de las dos roturas.
Saludos


----------



## Genan (Nov 17, 2008)

Bueno, no importa. Muchas gracias por las respuestas.

Si se vuelve a fastidiar algo ya me empezaré a preocupar más.

Un saludillo!


----------

